

iPhone presenting Nintendo DS with unexpected competition - jballanc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123797909986936861.html?ru=yahoo&amp;mod=yahoo_hs

======
jballanc
Seems to me that iPhone-like "pocket computer" devices are the future of
technology. Perhaps Nintendo should think about adding a phone (or, more
importantly, a cellular radio) to the next GameBoy?

------
wmeredith
I've been gaming a lot lately on my iPod Touch (1st Gen, 8GB) and I give it
about one more year before the DS and PSP can't hold a candle to this thing.
The hardware is better the GUI is better and the feature set is better. It's
just a matter of waiting for the gaming library to catch up and it's gaining
ground fast.

~~~
whughes
What kinds of games are you playing? I was considering picking up a Touch, but
I've heard that they're mostly small puzzle games and such. Those don't really
hold a candle to Nintendo first-party titles, AAA 3rd-party stuff, and all the
massive PS2/PSX games on the PSP.

